# K-Jet Misfires, no power and backfires...Intermittenly



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey, 

I haven't posted here for a while. Haven't had a problem with my 1987 8v on K-jetronic that I could figure out with the Bentley or the search function. But yesterday came something weird. 

I was driving on highway 5 to LA from SF, when the car started stuttering for no reason. I was cruising along at 4 grand and I go to step on the gas and I get misfires and stuttering, plus the tachometer is going haywire. :banghead: It was bouncing back and forth between 3 and 4k. I floored it, but it just kept missing and backfiring. So I took it out of gear and kept rolling along at 70+ mph. 

While I was rolling, I could hear that the car was at idle (900 - 1000 rpms) but the tachometer was at 2k. Still rolling, I shut off the car, restarted it. Still at 60+ mph I put it in 5th and started accelerating. The problem was gone.  It was accelerating smooth and not missing at all. 20 miles later same problem. Shut it off, restated and good to go for a while....  

Any one here have a similar problem? I searched in the CIS forums and here. Havent found anything similar. My guess was the OXYGEN sensor, because fo the working when I restart thing but I dont know why that would effect the tach..... 

Car is completely stock except for a CAT-back. Engine is untouched, aka no mods at all. Completely OEM. 

Any Ideas? :banghead:


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Just for the record, fuel injection systems, or carburetors for that matter, don't misfire. You can get a stutter as you say with a fuel system but misfiring, backfiring or tachometer bouncing around are not your fuel system. Backfiring is typical of ignition system problems as are misfiring if not from say a lean condition (still not caused by the fuel injection system really). A tachometer bouncing around could also be ignition or wiring problems. What you have is an electrical problem, just where would be next to impossible to say, which could be in the ignition system. I would focus my efforts on these areas first.


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you. That's we're i'll focus my efforts. I'll start with plug/ caps and rotor and work my way back. Also Knock sensor was brought up in some previous threads. How much does K-Jet rely on the knock sensor? Sorry I know very little about how the sensors relate and function in CIS.


----------

